# Angron



## slaine69 (Jun 4, 2009)

this is not the Primarch pic for Angron but I thought I'd get this doodle in to kick off the thread, this guy deserves more than one pic to his thread cuz he's grrrrrrrrrrrrreat


----------



## toalewa850 (Mar 21, 2010)

Awesome picture!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Incredible, as always.


----------



## slaine69 (Jun 4, 2009)

cheers guys glad you like it


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Thats really good Slaine. Nice Work.


----------



## Physt (Nov 30, 2010)

Intense pic Slaine.

He looks quite... err... angry


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

he looks a lot like a uruk-hai


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice work Slaine! I would add to the reppage but I just did for your Fulgrim thread. Again I am very impressed.


----------

